# Help with identifying a breed



## haydz (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi,

I have a pet Pigeon called Gismo. He is a very friendly bird to me, but not so friendly to others.
I'd like to know if he is of any specific breed. He was found along with a sibling after the parents were killed in a warehouse. They were rescued but other baby pigeons were picking on him at the rescue centre so we hand raised him at our house.
He has different colouring to what I've seen in most wild pigeons so I'm intrigued to know if he's any particular breed.

Here he is;










He has white streaks out of the corner of his eyes over his ears like The Flash.

If it helps, he does crazy flying with flips and all sorts of crazy moves, not like what I have seen from Tumblers.

Any help is appreciated!

Haydz


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

the picture doesn't show. Try reload it?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

he is a domestic type breed of pigeon or mix there of, with the large eyes that is a trait of domestic pigeons. he could have roller in him from the discription you gave.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. You have a tumbler mix pigeon. When it has gotten enough air miles, it may turn to a roller or stay a tumbler/street pigeon mix. It look to be a female. Is it really a he? Thanks.


----------

